# Converting 1" head tube to take a 1 1/8" steerer- question



## jack_read (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm hoping somebody can either tell me I'm being foolish or ingenious. It's likely to be the former...

I have a '95 Independent Fabrication Steel Deluxe with a 1" head tube. I'd like to be able to install a fork with a 1 1/8" steerer. (I know that changing the fork will slacken the geometry and change the handling characteristics and I'm good with that- I've made similar alterations to a '96 Voodoo that I have).

The OD of the head tube is 33.5mm. Let's say I found a 1 1/8" headset with an ID of the cup (where it presses into the frame) of 33.5mm. I could install the cups *outside* the head tube and run a 1 1/8" fork. It would look funny, but I could paint the cups orange to match the bike, I suppose.

The question is- has anyone tried this? Am I looking for trouble in the form of an unsafe modification or damaging my frame?

Thanks for any input you might have.

Jack


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I would have thought the the cups press into the frame and then are stopped by the cup butting up against the frame, if you put them on the outside then 1) any force applied may push the cups further down (or up) the head tube. 2) don't the cups come in the size so you can just fit the steerer inside them? Usually? 
But thats just me thinking, could be totally wrong.


----------



## jack_read (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey mik_git, excellent point about the cups getting pressed further onto the tube. That's a deal killer right there. Thanks for saving me the trouble!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Someone here had reamed the headtube of an old Schwinn klunker and put an 1-1/8 fork on it. That thinned the head tube so probably not an ideal solution and probably not something you want to do to a nice bike either. Just throwing it out there since I remembered it.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It wouldn't work, or be safe, for a slew of reasons, but why not find yourself a reputable frame builder and have the head tube replaced and the head angle modified to suit whatever fork you wish to run? IF would probably do it themselves?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I know some some people have been able to fit 1-1/8" forks to 1" frames by carefully mixing and matching 1" frame cups with 1-1/8 crown race and top parts. If this is possible, it makes me wonder why no one makes a headset for this application.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

don't white brothers still do a 1" 80mm fork?


----------



## jack_read (Jul 2, 2008)

muddybuddy- that's an interesting thought. I'll dig through my parts bins and see if I can rig up something safe and workable.

OTOH, I'm not far at all from IF. I'm going to give them a call and see what it would cost.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Brain fart. Sorry. :madman: The one I've seen were on klunker type frames with 1" BMX headset with larger cup skirts than standard 1". Probably won't work with standard 1" head tube.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I would just run a 1" fork. either rigid or a franken sid.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Someone here had reamed the headtube of an old Schwinn klunker and put an 1-1/8 fork on it. That thinned the head tube so probably not an ideal solution and probably not something you want to do to a nice bike either. Just throwing it out there since I remembered it.


That was me. I've also mixed and matched parts to fit 1 1/8" to BMX standard but have never had success otherwise.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

**hmmm totally OT, wonder why my post is waay up there at #7 rather than at #11... some sort of time zone delorean situation...?


----------



## matsoki (Oct 14, 2009)

Have a look a on the BMX Museum, I think its been done before......


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

mik_git said:


> don't white brothers still do a 1" 80mm fork?


Yup. 2011 Loop.

View attachment 618730


----------



## oldnfat (Dec 27, 2005)

eBay....I looked at a several 1" forks over the course of two months to find this marzocchi....a bit more travel then I needed, but a very nice fork... My first complete new build project...just finished:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice frame but it looks like a 120mm travel fork. I think it's about 40mm too long. Kinda jacks up the front end too much. How's the ride with that fork? Reminds me of this a bit...


----------



## oldnfat (Dec 27, 2005)

It is 100/105 mm....80 would have been ideal. With some weight on the fork, it drops down a bit....sag. Modern forks are amazing.....no issues with the handling.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Yup. 2011 Loop.
> 
> View attachment 618730


How do you like the 2.4 MK Supersonics? I use the 2.2's and have been very pleased. Did you happen to weigh them (I know - wrong question for the VRC forum)?


----------



## thatjohnguy (Aug 27, 2013)

I found a conversion kit if the Inside measurement of the head tube is 32mm. Genuine Bicycle Produsts: Parts and Accesories.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

thatjohnguy said:


> I found a conversion kit if the Inside measurement of the head tube is 32mm. Genuine Bicycle Produsts: Parts and Accesories.


One of those showed up in my mailbox yesterday. I only had a minute to look it over but it looks good so far.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Show us some pics of it through assembly and hopefully on to successful installation. This would be very interesting. Thinking about spending the $45 bucks on one just for the ability to try it out. This is a good thread to bring back from the dead.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

datmony said:


> Show us some pics of it through assembly and hopefully on to successful installation. This would be very interesting. Thinking about spending the $45 bucks on one just for the ability to try it out. This is a good thread to bring back from the dead.


 Will do. It will be Thursday at the soonest before I get a chance to do it. To be honest I don't even know for sure that it will fit my bike. I bought it on the assumption that it would. If it doesn't it will be for sale!


----------



## az45 (Jul 21, 2010)

I turned down some 1-1/8 XT cups to fit a Schwinn frame a couple of years ago so I could use a Manitou threadless fork. It worked fine, but it was a cruiser that didn't take much abuse. If you're using hard it I'd bet they'd crack.
the Genuine part looks like the way to go.

Like most things, it looked cool but was more of a pain in the a$$ than it was worth.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I like that these are steel, you can get away with a pretty thin wall on good steel without it cracking. Really hope it works for you Jeff, going to try to measure a few frames I have around to see if they would be a candidate. Not really an issue as I have found quite a few 1" forks that are still working good but would be nice to have additional options.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

datmony said:


> Show us some pics of it through assembly and hopefully on to successful installation. This would be very interesting. Thinking about spending the $45 bucks on one just for the ability to try it out. This is a good thread to bring back from the dead.


There ya go... http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/retro-ryder-klunker-headset-install-873283.html


----------

